# Surprise lambs, question about vaccinations (PICTURES)



## greenacres (Mar 12, 2012)

Fiona my Babydoll X Suffolk ewe, had triplets last Saturday (lambs are 8 days old).  It was a bit of a surprise, since I knew she was pregnant, but didn't expect the lambs until May.  SO, she didn't get boostered with CDT.  Now, I am going to band the tails tomorrow, do I give the lambs Tetanus anti-toxin and HOW MUCH?  Also, if I dose them with the anti-toxin, when do I give the CDT vaccine?  They are ram lambs, so they may be wethered after I have buyers for them if they don't want rams.  Here are their pictures at 24 hrs old (Daddy is a registered Babydoll, so they are 3/4 Babydoll, 1/4 Suffolk):


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 12, 2012)

Cute!  And congrats on triplets!    I would go ahead and give them the tetanus antitoxin.  I usually buy the single dose vials.  The dose for prevention is 1500 units, so depending on what kind of antitoxin you have, you'll be able to figure up the dosage.  I'd wait a week or a few days (not sure it really matters) and then give a regular CD/T vaccine, then give a booster in 3 weeks.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 12, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Cute!  And congrats on triplets!    I would go ahead and give them the tetanus antitoxin.  I usually buy the single dose vials.  The dose for prevention is 1500 units, so depending on what kind of antitoxin you have, you'll be able to figure up the dosage.  I'd wait a week or a few days (not sure it really matters) and then give a regular CD/T vaccine, then give a booster in 3 weeks.


X2. Except I would give them their CD/T at ~1 month and then again at weaning (~2 months).

I love Babydoll crosses--I have a Babydoll/Montadale ewe  (she's in my avatar) Didn't think you could cross them with a Suffolk--but this cross looks like a 1960s Hampshire with a light face.


----------



## greenacres (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the responses!  I bought the 1500 U single doses vials of the anti-toxin, so do they get all 1500 U?  That seems like a lot.  It is the Equine derived anti-toxin, and it does say the preventive dose in sheep is 1500, but I thought that was for the adults. They are so cute, I don't want to mess this up.  I would feel terrible.  We got twins from the same ewe last year, but one died the first night.  She has done a great job with these three, they are super healthy and bouncy.  We still have last year's wether out of the same ram and ewe:








He is the sweetest little guy


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 12, 2012)

Nope, the 1500 unit dose won't hurt them.  And I want to add something to my original post because I hadn't really thought of it.  If you do the first CD/T and booster when they're very young, I would add in a third dose just to be safe.  It won't hurt them, and IMO it will make sure they got the full benefit of the vaccine.  So, if you vaccinated at 2 weeks and 5 weeks, I'd give one more at 8-9 weeks.


----------



## greenacres (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you millions!


----------

